# Howard County MD horse owners-FYI



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I hope they'll catch the person who did it! It's Sun, which makes me think may be the hunting season is up and running again with some drunks having fun (that happened before in MD). 

P.S. We (as a club) are fighting to keep the hunting season in parks to the level it's now (while the government tries to push it and take over all weekends all parks (and if possible Sept - ....).


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> I hope they'll catch the person who did it! It's Sun, which makes me think may be the hunting season is up and running again with some drunks having fun (that happened before in MD).
> 
> A friend of mine knows the owner. She said that there is no hunting on Sunday? And the horse was in a VERY brightly colored blanket. So, doubt if it was mistaken for a deer. :-(


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

franknbeans said:


> A friend of mine knows the owner. She said that there is no hunting on Sunday? And the horse was in a VERY brightly colored blanket. So, doubt if it was mistaken for a deer. :-(


I have to check calendar, but I _believe _hunting starts some time in Oct and goes on weekend (either Sun or Sat, I thought Sun). I may be wrong though. I remember seeing warning signs in Schooley Mills park (which is close to the place). In any case whoever did it is a moron. I hope the investigation will lead somewhere!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

So do I. Hunters even shoot each other by accident, so who knows. Apparently there have also been some incidents with cows around there also-point blank in the head, so hate the thought that this is purposeful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Of course it was purposeful! Hunters rarely shoot each other or anything else on accident. For every accident you hear about there are tens of thousands of hunters that go afield safely and ethically. I am about sick to death of all the ill-informed comments regarding hunters and hunting that have been on the forum recently. The facts don't support these opinions.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

There is no hunting on Sundays.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Kevin perhaps the hunters out where you are are a bit more carefull I can say that it happens here. I hear about 1-2 accidental animal or people shootings every year during season. Always have. Some areas where it is particularly busy it is like there is a hunter behind every tree. It is a bit more populated here, which may be some of the iSsue
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> Kevin perhaps the hunters out where you are are a bit more carefull I can say that it happens here. *I hear about 1-2 accidental animal or people shootings every year during season*. Always have. Some areas where it is particularly busy it is like there is a hunter behind every tree. It is a bit more populated here, which may be some of the iSsue
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So how many hunters do you think go afield every season? I still stand by my post.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

There is no hunting in the dark (which means they wouldn't have been hunting in the middle of the night) and no hunting on Sundays. This wasn't a hunter.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> Of course it was purposeful! Hunters rarely shoot each other or anything else on accident. For every accident you hear about there are tens of thousands of hunters that go afield safely and ethically. I am about sick to death of all the ill-informed comments regarding hunters and hunting that have been on the forum recently. The facts don't support these opinions.


Kevin, I don't know what facts you are talking about, but as a matter of fact several people at my local forum (trail riders mostly) were almost hit by the bow, and one by the bullet. Unfortunately it very much depends on where you live. Many people around here are rude towards others and don't care much if the animal or other person will get in troubles (BTW, it's very true about driving as well).


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

This has happened near me too, but it was cows, but who's to say they won't shoot a horse if they'll shoot a cow. It always makes me worry about my horse's safety.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> There is no hunting in the dark (which means they wouldn't have been hunting in the middle of the night) and no hunting on Sundays. This wasn't a hunter.


Farmpony, are you talking about *law *or *reality*? We had shooting every weekend mid-day - 10 - 11 pm for about 2 years in row right next to my property (actually fence line for the horse field). By law they can't shoot closer than I believe 100 feet from the fence line (if not more). They still did. My neighbors (who also have horses next to mine) tried to talk to them and got no response/respect back. Thankfully they disappeared at the moment. Hopefully will never come back...


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree hunter's break laws all the time, not *all* but there's those few. Who's to say it wasn't a hunter. My bet is someone just getting a kick out of killing someone elses animal, but you never know.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

The problem is there are indeed few that break the law (I agree with Kevin on that), but even those few is enough to hurt someone innocent. It's especially true for private lands: the bullet doesn't know the boundary, unfortunately, and most properties in MD are rather small and population (including number of hikers, bikers, dogs, horse riders, and whoever else in public parks) is very dense. 

I don't know if that was a hunter who killed the horse (and to be honest I don't think so), but it may be. You just never know.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree, only takes one to hurt. But there's a difference between a hunter's stray bullet and someone knowingly pointing the gun at the horse to kill it for fun. You need help if you do that cause who's to say he won't pick a human next.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Hunting is legal on Sunday in my area. It used to not be allowed but it changed many years back.


I have to agree with Kevin here. Good hunters are respectful and care about not only the environment but also the people who own the land around where they hunt.

At the hunter safety course I took the importance of being respectful of land owners was stressed.

Real hunters are not what you have to worry about. You have to worry about the idiot wanna-bes.


BTW - in my area (Western NY) gun season for deer does not start until November 20th.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Kitten val-that was the point I was trying to make with Kevin. In this area (DC Metro) it is densely populated, but in many places looks like wide open spaces. I am not sure people who don't live here understand. It is a unique area, imo. Several years ago I actually aborted a trail ride from schooley mill after hearing shots. not worth taking a chance.

"Real" anything-hunters, boaters, etc are not the issue. Agreed. But there seem to be many more "wanna-be's" around here. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Farmpony, are you talking about *law *or *reality*? We had shooting every weekend mid-day - 10 - 11 pm for about 2 years in row right next to my property (actually fence line for the horse field). By law they can't shoot closer than I believe 100 feet from the fence line (if not more). They still did. My neighbors (who also have horses next to mine) tried to talk to them and got no response/respect back. Thankfully they disappeared at the moment. Hopefully will never come back...


I'm actually trying to, in a politically correct sort of way, trying to say that I don't think it was an actual hunter. It was either a miscreant, a spotlighter (which is someone breaking the law obviously) or a butthead. I wouldn't scream hunter though.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> BTW - in my area (Western NY) gun season for deer does not start until November 20th.


In the MD/VA area it doesn't start until Thanksgiving. We've already had bow season and muzzle loader season I think. It might be racoon and opossum season now....coyote maybe....?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree, Farmpony.

I do not know what state most of you are in, I see Kitten is in Maryland. I did a quick Google search and I actually found This which mentions that Sunday hunting is allowed in some counties.

Edit to add: Farmpony posted while I was posting. It is bow season here right now I think. My theory is, anyone who is patient enough to boy hunt is not going to be a complete idiot.
Not sure when muzzle loader season is, but it is some time around now.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I read the article and I don't think it was hunters... sounds like it a malicious attack. The article said it was a close range high powered rifle, and there was also vandalism of a car nearby. Assuming the two are related, it sounds like some punk who was playing with a gun and decided they wanted to kill something. :-( (If it matters, I know nothing of hunters or hunting law)

Poor horse... I hope they catch whoever did it.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> Kitten val-that was the point I was trying to make with Kevin. In this area (DC Metro) it is densely populated, but in many places looks like wide open spaces. I am not sure people who don't live here understand. It is a unique area, imo. Several years ago I actually aborted a trail ride from schooley mill after hearing shots. not worth taking a chance.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have lived in the west my entire life but that doesn't mean I haven't been anywhere. I have been to both Virginia and New York and I know how closely packed you people are. What I take issue with is the incongruity of your statements. You said that in some areas there seems to be a hunter behind every tree but you only hear about one or two shooting accidents every year. Also a horse shot in a pasture at night is NOT a hunting accident. I don't want to debate you about hunting ethics but I have found that alot of people from the eastern part of this country have a slightly skewed view of anyone that hunts or shoots a gun. Characterizing hunters as gun wielding drunks is unfair and untrue. Most hunters are very serious about thier sport and spend a lot of time and money to pursue it. They do not for the most part go around shooting at sounds or without identifiying what it is they are shooting at. I can't even count the days I have hunted without ever firing my gun.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think the same someone killed it for pleasure, no hunters killed it. Although there are a minority of hunters who are irresponsible, most are responsible and know how to safely carry a gun and shoot a gun and other hunter safety stuff. I don't hunt, but I've been around many hunters to know. Even the most dirty irresponsible looking ******* knows how to be safe with a gun. And why the heck would a hunter wanna shoot someone's horse? Hunter's kill the animal for whichever season it is, they have no reason to kill the horse when they are specifically hunting something else. And there is no such thing as horse season.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

So therefore I agree with Kevin as well


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> but I have found that alot of people from the eastern part of this country have a slightly skewed view of anyone that hunts or shoots a gun.


Hey! (*sticks her tongue out at Kevin) I live on the eastern side of this country.
I not only know how to shoot a gun, I have great respect for what goes into hunting. In this part of the woods you have to take a hunter safety course to get a license.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Hey! (*sticks her tongue out at Kevin) I live on the eastern side of this country.
> I not only know how to shoot a gun, I have great respect for what goes into hunting. In this part of the woods you have to take a hunter safety course to get a license.


also sticks tongue out at Kevin. Hmph. I have a much different view then most horse owners actually. I look at it like this, if it's hunting season then my butt is staying out of the woods!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree Farmpony. It is not like gun deer season last for months and months and months. 

We have given permission to one person to hunt on our land. He has horses at home too (well his wife does). He does not want strangers on our land anymore than we do. This is a win win situation. 

There are two big bucks back there this year too. I sure hope he gets one of them. Then I might get some venison for my freezer.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

My heart goes out to the owners of the horse. My own recent experience really makes these things hit me hard. 

This was no "hunter" by any stretch of the imagination. Not even an irresponsible one. This was the same type of sick psycho that killed my DJ. It was done for the pure thrill of killing, and whoever did it is likely to repeat and repeat and repeat until it gets boring - and the next big thrill will be two legged game.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Kevin-just so we are straight-I never said it was a hunter in this case.I also think it was a punk.
But it remains that animals (and people) are shot accidentally by overzealous hunters every year. It does happen, and even one is too many. I also never said you had never been anywhere.
I have always been around gun owners and hunters, who are responsible people, so I have nothing against them. Just like anything else. There are a few rotten apples in every barrel. I certainly don't trail ride this time of year, either. Never have. Just won't take the chance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> I'm actually trying to, in a politically correct sort of way, trying to say that I don't think it was an actual hunter. It was either a miscreant, a spotlighter (which is someone breaking the law obviously) or a butthead. I wouldn't scream hunter though.


Lol! You should of be more straight. I guess "correctness" was rather misleading.  

For the managed deer hunts they start mid Oct in Howard County (parks are closed on those days though).


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry to go off-topic, but I like the whole "Equine Newspaper" thing. Is there one of those for MI or OH?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

wannahorse22 said:


> Sorry to go off-topic, but I like the whole "Equine Newspaper" thing. Is there one of those for MI or OH?


You mean equiery.com? It's a big thing here in MD. They publish everything (including list of events, training barns, etc.). Very convenient. I know similar exists in PA and in VA. I'd _think _MI and OH may have one too. I'd do some google research.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Okay, thank you very much


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> You mean equiery.com? It's a big thing here in MD. They publish everything (including list of events, training barns, etc.). Very convenient. I know similar exists in PA and in VA. I'd _think _MI and OH may have one too. I'd do some google research.


I have not found anything nearly as good in va....:-(


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Update I got on my local forum: 

***************************************************

According to a friend of mine, the shooter was caught. Another horse was shot at the farm off Rt. 144 near Rt. 97 (_Note from KV: it's Howard County as well, very close to the place of the 1st shot_). It was a boarder's horse and thankfully survived. It is being treated at Leesburg. The second shooter hasn't been found.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

franknbeans said:


> I have not found anything nearly as good in va....:-(


Virginia Equestrian.com !


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah-thanks. Just not the same. Guess I waas spoiled. Glad they caught just sad there seems to be another. And near the rescue, huh?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I agree Farmpony. It is not like gun deer season last for months and months and months.
> 
> We have given permission to one person to hunt on our land. He has horses at home too (well his wife does). He does not want strangers on our land anymore than we do. This is a win win situation.
> 
> There are two big bucks back there this year too. I sure hope he gets one of them. Then I might get some venison for my freezer.


I have one still hunter on my land and one hunt club that runs dogs through it. The hunt club is run by a local farmer (my hay supplier) he is also a horse owner. You are right, it's a win win situation and to be truthful, I don't do a heck of alot of riding when it's cold outside anyway. My old bones get cold way too fast!


----------

